# !st Annual Saugeen Archery Shooters 3D Beneft Shoot



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

No Pre- registration Required. Suppliers will be on hand with 2015 bows to try and the Beasley Brothers from Canada in the Rough will be there scoring Deer, moose , bear and turkeys. The yardage will be up to approximately 45 yards with all brand new targets. tons of door prizes and an Iron Buck Shoot. Looking forward to seeing everyone there!!


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Hotel accomadation available at Otonabee Best Western Inn @ $102.00/night under Saugeen Shafts Charity Shoot


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

I've got it marked down on my calendar...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

can we get exact address with postal code to aid in directions... looks like a great shoot...does trad shoot 45 yds as well????


----------



## BFulsang (Dec 28, 2014)

This is the adress of the building R.A. Morrow Memorial Park, Peterborough, ON K9J 0A4
As well every division will have to shoot max 45yds since number of targets


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

excellent have to get my 45 yd down pat lol lol trad bow lol lol hope there are back stops to save my arrows...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

is there a number and street address name ..thanks ..


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Ive seen you shoot Ted I think youll be ok!! We also will be having a K50 class so any newcomers can shoot that class and use rangefinders to make them feel more comfortable.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

BFulsang said:


> This is the adress of the building R.A. Morrow Memorial Park, Peterborough, ON K9J 0A4
> As well every division will have to shoot max 45yds since number of targets


And here's me just finished setting up my Trad bow with a 25yd point on Lol.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Morrow Memorial Park is on Landsdowne St. West


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Morrow Park is right at George st. and Lansedowne on the south east corner right beside the memorial centre Arena in the same parking lot.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

postman99 said:


> ... We also will be having a K50 class so any newcomers can shoot that class and use rangefinders to make them feel more comfortable.


:thumbs_up

Cause I've got only 4 arrows left in the quiver.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hope 30 lb bow will shoot 45 yds lol lol


----------



## TallGuy49 (Feb 3, 2013)

_on my calendar_


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well guys ya put on a great tourney...good crowd excellent course... food good and vendors as well...and a charity shoot to boot...personally got tired and gave up 25 points to shooter error...dan dodge won iron buck shoot down..and 60 dollars or so...we will be back next year for sure...kudos guys


----------



## TallGuy49 (Feb 3, 2013)

TallGuy49 said:


> _on my calendar_


_ 
Sorry that I missed the shoot, ended up with a leg injury, so I will be laid up for a while.
Congrats for the success of the 1st annual and looking forward to the 2nd annual._


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Well id like to thank everyone who made it out to our shoot sunday. It was an great time and we all had lots of fun. We raised a little over $4200 for juvenile diabetes and couldnt have done it without all your support!! Thanks again and see you all next year!!!


----------

